# mossberg 835 question



## promod1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

alright this might sound stupid but i picked up an 835 tonight and it didn't have a plug in it. where can i get one or how do i install it after i find one or make one. on my old 500 the tube just unscrewed but i have already tried that and its really tight and don't want to damage tube with channels locks.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

The cap in the end of the magazine tube should have 2 little holes in it. You can take a pair of needlenose or one of those pairs of pliers with the little skinny tips on the end, put em in the little holes and squeeze together. The cap will come out and let you access the magazine tube.

I've got a piece of a dowel rod in my old Mossy 500, but I've bought replacement plugs at most any gun shop too.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

A piece of plastic coat hanger works as well. I have shot countless rounds out of my 835, I bought it in 94 when they first came out, the Crown grade. It has camo on it now to help with the dog liking to shake off on the levee on top of it everytime, and always goes boom when you pull the trigger.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

the dowel/plug for an 835 needs to be a precise length.
too short and 2,3/4 will allow more than two shells, too long and 2-3,1/2's wont fit.
if the mag cap is too tight a cloth and channel lock should loosen it w/o damage. the disc plug inside the magazine tube is easily removed with needle-nose pliers to expose the spring under it.
bought mine right after they came out. goes bang every time.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I love my ultimag. I think last year forgot I unplugged it and found a stick and shoved it in there.


----------



## DMG96 (Jul 23, 2004)

The best place for 835 parts in the clear lake area is that Pro Defense (name?) store in the Garden Ridge parking lot at 45 and Nasa Rd 1. I have one and they always have any part I need.

Gander mountain had some parts but they were a little expensive, less selection and too far for me.


----------



## promod1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

ok this is what im lookin @ on the end of the mag feels pretty tight in there. Last tight i put to 3 1/2 in the tube and took a metal clothes hanger and cut to length in case i find a dowl rod to fit it.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

that sheet metal plug keeps the spring from expanding when you take the magazine cap off. most shotguns come with them. most are discarded.
work it out with needle-nose pliers to remove the barrel from the action. after the ineer plug is removed(watch out for the spring then you can insert the magazine restricter(fancy name of the plug)(a 3/8" wooden dowel cut to proper dimentions works great)(althoughI have an after market orange plastic one in my Mossy)inside the spring and replace the cap(s) I discarded the inner cap in order to be able to clean the Mag. tube easier.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Last tight i put to 3 1/2 in the tube and took a metal clothes hanger and cut to length in case i find a dowl rod to fit it. 

when you've put your rod/plug/dowel in there make dang sure only TWO 2,3/4 shells can go in the magazine. not doing this can cost ya big when hunting teal or doves.


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

See if this helps.
I have an 835 I bought in '92.
The plug is a 1/4" dowel, exactly 9" long and it has two o-rings on it.
I'm not sure what good the o-rings are except to keep it from rattling around so much.

Just stick the above described dowel in the hole shown in your last picture, put the screw back on and you're good to go.

Maybe the pictures will also help.


----------



## promod1975 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks everybody for your help and pictures on this. I ended up finding some wood dowls and got them cut to lenght and works perfect now ready to go put it to use. Was hoping for something a little more durable than a wooden stick like what I have in my remington. Might have to do some looking around work for something more solid. Thanks again everybody.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

In the tube that ole stick will last forever........


----------

